# Nail and Feet Trim Question



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

So a long time ago when audrey was a puppy I clipped her nail too deeply and she remembers to this day and is horrified everytime I try to touch her feet. She has this look of horror on her face and I feel absolutely horrible about it. It's so bad that I can't even trim her paws / feet either. Does anyone have any advice on how to calm her down so that she'll let me groom her?


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry. Wish I did. Beau is just starting to let me brush him -- and we had no horror for him to remember!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I try to catch mine right before bed, so they're sleepy and fight me much less.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I spent a LONG, long time working with Kodi and a groomer to get him over his fear of getting his nails clipped after a bad early experience with the vet. (not my current vet, BTW) I let the vet do the clipping while I kept shoving cookies into his mouth. After a good year of that, he got to the point that he only need occasional cookies. Now the groomer can do it without cookies. If I need to do his nails, I still need someone else to feed him cookies while I do his back feet, though I can do his fronts by myself now.

It's not easy if they get off on the wrong "foot" (no pun intended ) It just takes lots and LOTS of time and patience.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

try a dremel. Ollie has jet black nails. and I have the same issue I've nipped the quick a couple of times, now he hates it, but he likes the contact and interaction, he just jerks his foot away when I'm ready to click the nail, bogger. I know he's not too stressed b/c he'll always take a treat from me.

tips: keep the sessions short. I use a head lamp so I have two hands free, REI has some for $20. also you can do a little every other day, just to desensitize your dog.

remember to keep your energy calm.

and Karen is right, it takes time and patience.


----------

